# Need some quick help asap



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

so today this morning i come in and everyones looking great, i get back from football and went to shut everything down and found my 14" clown knife on his side covered in red bloody spots. ive had him since he was about 2 inches always was a good eater he ate this morning i hand fed him his prawn and was fine... not to sure if he'll make it. need some quick advice.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Put him in a quarantine tank and hit him with antibiotics. Was he attacked? water parameters?


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

water conditions are perfect no nitrite no ammonia ph is 6.5 i do water changes 2-3 times a week, tank mates are 2 oscars 2 ornate bichirs 2 polmas polys and 2 red tail giant gourami, everyones been together for months theres been no problems, i think their is to many bloody spots to be attack wounds and his fins arnt ripped


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

pics may help, if possible.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

Im thinking its to late  his condition is terrible i dont think he'll make it now , i dont have a camera on me either... is there any humane methods of putting him down? i dont have clove oil :'(


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

do you have any antibiotics? EM, Maracyn, its worth a shot. If you decide to put him down, put him in a plastic bag with water and into the freezer.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

i have nothing like that  im not sure if its worth seeing if he makes it over night in the Quarantine tank or not. just dont want it to suffer!!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

He might make it because sometimes fish are stronger than we think. If however you think that he is suffering too much you can use Alka Seltzer tablets to put him down. I think it's something like 4 tablets per gallon of water in bucket & make sure there's a lid on it because he will try to jump. Works fast, only a minute or two. 

I'm sorry that you're seeing your fish suffer, I know it's especially hard when we've raised them up from a small size.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd have to agree with the freezer method, if you have to put him down. From what I have read that is the most humane way. Sorry to hear about this. Agree that it sucks to see the fish suffer, especially one you raised from so small.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Putting fish down*

Cutting the spinal cord from what I've read is the quickest and most painless death for a sick or injured fish. I did not say it's easy, for some people I guess the freezing method works for them but I also read that is a much slower death for the fish. My opinion only, it's your choice not an easy one to make though.


----------

